# Cheshire game and country show.



## xxcharlottexx (22 August 2014)

For once I actually have a full weekend free (and a long one at that!) and have been looking at things to do.
Have come across the Cheshire game and country show. 
Has anyone been / going this year?
Is it worth a visit? Its not that far to travel but the website doesn't really give you a schedule. Sounds like there's lots of interesting things going on but is each day different (on for 3 days) or is there a better day to go. Would probably be Sunday as already got plans for sat and the weather is supposed to be taking a turn for the worst on Monday.
Not been to any agricultural shows this year and getting withdrawl symptoms lol


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 August 2014)

Thanks for reminding me, we have some of the grandchildren here, so we'll probably go.


----------



## cobmum (22 August 2014)

I am going on Sunday!! I have been before and its a great show! There is poynton show on this saturday too which is always very horsey!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (22 August 2014)

Thanks. Will talk to oh later and see which one he fancies (if any! Lol)


----------



## Honey08 (22 August 2014)

We always go. It's a good day out and good value, and the shopping is cheap  too.

We've been on all days and they 're similar.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (22 August 2014)

Thanks,  Sunday it is then


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 August 2014)

xxcharlottexx said:



			Thanks,  Sunday it is then 

Click to expand...

Did you go in the end ? We went today and had a fab time, the demonstrations were fascinating and the atmosphere was relaxed and friendly. Only downside was that it took us a hour and twenty minutes to get out of the car park. With 2 children and a set of bow and arrows in the back of the car, it was a long, long queue.


----------



## Honey08 (24 August 2014)

We went today too.  OH knew a way out through some side roads, so we didn't queue long.  We had a good day.  It's such good value for money compared to other country days out.

Did you see the horse boarding?


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 August 2014)

No, missed the horse boarding and I really wanted to see that. The stunt riders and the scurry driving was great though. 
Where you able to get out the car parks by another route then ? We've never been before and although the whole event was brilliant, the chaos leaving kind of put us off returning next year.
The prices were very reasonable though. Top marks to the organisers.


----------



## Honey08 (24 August 2014)

I think we were quite late getting there, so were parked at the back, then we went off the main rd onto another rd that took us over the motorway and onto the 556.

We usually have a coffee while the majority leave, or let the dogs have a run round in the carpark.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (24 August 2014)

Yes I went today. Was good. Much better than expected.  Horse boarding and security dog display were really interesting.  Also took an hour and a quarter (over 50 mins spent stationary!) to get out. Problem was that we were near the showground waiting in the queue and everyone else drove round the outside and filtered in meaning we were going nowhere! Would definitely go again.  Was strange there not being and cattle,  sheep etc. Picked up a few things and the weather held out so no complaints (except from exiting ;-))


----------



## Honey08 (24 August 2014)

What time did you both leave?  We must have missed the worst of the queues.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 August 2014)

Headed off about 4 but didn't get to the road till gone 5:15. By which point there weren't that many cars left, so if we go again think il just stay later and let the queues quieten down (or take a 4x4 and push my way in to the front like everyone else seemed to be doing lol).


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 August 2014)

xxcharlottexx said:



			Headed off about 4 but didn't get to the road till gone 5:15. By which point there weren't that many cars left, so if we go again think il just stay later and let the queues quieten down (or take a 4x4 and push my way in to the front like everyone else seemed to be doing lol).
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we left just after 4pm and it was around 5.20pm when we got got onto the road. It didn't seem particularly hectic but with lots of cars taking short cuts across the interlinking fields, it proved a very long wait. Perhaps fencing off with tape might help reduce the number of cars trying to avoid the queue. 

However, it was still a really good day out with lots to appeal to all ages. Loads of people had brought their dogs, who all behaved beautifully (except for the big dog loose in the falconery area !) and there were some cracking dogs of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 August 2014)

I saw some huuuuge things. There was a massive grey great dane when watching the gun dog display and the most gorgeous pure white husky type puppy.


----------



## Honey08 (25 August 2014)

Ah, we left about 5.15, so must have missed the worst.  A lot of people seemed to go when the clouds arrived, we just had a coffee and watched the last horse boarding.

We took our dogs, they love it there.  They always do the gun dog retrieve thing and the Boneo eating contest and think its fab - one gives them a couple of runs off lead, the other a treat, so great competitions for them!


----------

